# Valhalla Distortion pots issue



## fuzzydunlop (Mar 8, 2019)

I've finished building a Valhalla distortion, and while it works (and sounds awesome), the pots don't work as they should.
Volume, Gain and Deep seem to work fine. The Treble pot affects the volume, Mid and Bass knobs don't do anything at all, and Presence seems to affect the mids.
Where did I go so wrong? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2019)

presence may be working as intended, since that is more or less a mid-boost that comes after the other three tone controls in the circuit.   look at the circuit diagram and check all of the part values for the three tone controls.  your treble pot may be passing too many frequencies for the other two controls to do anything.  make sure the values for c13 and c14 are right, then double check your pot values, c15 and r17.  if the parts are all correct, touch up the solder where they connect to the pcb.  if that does not work, post pics of the front and back of your pcb.


----------



## Robert (Mar 8, 2019)

Pics will definitely help.   Could be a solder splash or some other kind of short around the tone stack.

For example if lug 1 of the Treble pot was shorted to ground it would behave like a volume control _and_ affect the functionality of the Bass / Mid controls.


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey guys. I checked what you suggested. Turns out it was the legs of the 10u cap at C17 that were making contact. Don't know why I didn't see it before, so obvious. Anyway at least its working now.

Thanks for taking the time to reply, really appreciate the help.


----------

